# Auslanderbehorde



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear All,

I have a question on auslanderbehorde and the seniors in this forum can easily answer it.

Which Auslanderbehorde (ABH) should the foreigner approach for applying for work permit ? Should it be the ABH at city of residence or ABH in city where work place is situated ?

Thanks
eep:


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

It should be the auslanderbehorde that covers the area you live.
You need to have your name on the postbox/bell I believe. They do check.


----------



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

James3214 said:


> It should be the auslanderbehorde that covers the area you live.
> You need to have your name on the postbox/bell I believe. They do check.


Thanks James3214


----------

